# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Я живу для того, чтобы умереть

## Дитя Смерти

"Я живу для того чтобы умереть" - странная фраза...Неужели это и есть мой смысл жизни? Я постоянно думаю о смерти. И мне приятно о ней думать. Порой мне кажется что это и есть мой смысл жизни...И другого смысла мне не надо...

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Вообще удивляюсь почему я до сих пор жива :-)

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я тут знаю один анекдот про смысл жизни: "Разговаривают два друга:
-Я слышал что без еды можно прожить месяц.
-Можно.А смысл?
-А без смысла можно прожить всю жизнь."

----------


## moriablanda

> "Я живу для того чтобы умереть" - странная фраза...Неужели это и есть мой смысл жизни? Я постоянно думаю о смерти. И мне приятно о ней думать. Порой мне кажется что это и есть мой смысл жизни...И другого смысла мне не надо...


 хайдеггер действительно называл смерть смыслом жизни. Только он имел ввиду то, что ужас смерти заставляет ценить жизнь и искать способ ее продления путем  продолжения рода, создания произведений искусства и с помощью науки. Он имел ввиду, что познав страдания, мы ценим счастье, познав смерть, мы ценим жизнь и т.д.

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я не из тех кто нуждается в психологической помощи. Я из тех кто доволен тем что имеет. И я не пересмотрю свои взгляды на смерть. Даже если кому-то они не нравятся. Пока не умру и не убежусь в том что я не права.

----------


## moriablanda

> Я не из тех кто нуждается в психологической помощи. Я из тех кто доволен тем что имеет. И я не пересмотрю свои взгляды на смерть. Даже если кому-то они не нравятся. Пока не умру и не убежусь в том что я не права.


 я никого не переубеждаю и помогать никому не собираюсь, пока меня об этом не просили. Я просто сказала общеизвестную правду, которую ты можешь слушать или нет. Но сейчас у меня возник вопрос. А если ты не права, как ты тогда будучи мертвой собираешься исправлять свою ошибку?

----------


## Искра

Привет. Красиво пишешь, проникновенно))) вопрос прост интересно: что ты о ней думаешь? как себе представляешь?  извини конечно если считаешь что это не мое дело)

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

И мне тоже интересна смерть и то что будет после... Автор темы давай с тобой знакомиться.. и вспоминать прошлые жизни и учиться быть медиумом..

----------


## Дитя Смерти

Я рада что у меня есть единомышленники. Ищущая Печали, очень приятно будет с тобой познакомиться!

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

> Я рада что у меня есть единомышленники. Ищущая Печали, очень приятно будет с тобой познакомиться!


 Ты в каком городе ? Я щас в Саратове, только тут жарко очень, не то что у нас в Томске ,пиши смс на тел 8-987-831-25-87, если у тебя мтс, я могу звонить бесплатно на межгород ..

----------


## perdente

Да, смерть единственный смысл жизни, как это ни странно звучит.

----------


## Прохожий

> Да, смерть единственный смысл жизни, как это ни странно звучит.


 Как это не страшно и звучит, но ты прав. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8p7naE-S5k  Вот такой позитивную песенку сейчас слушаю, наверно раз 20, а может и больше.

----------


## Sunset

Как не крути но самоубийство это красиво..

----------


## Эндер

> Да, смерть единственный смысл жизни, как это ни странно звучит.


 Вы чего? Смерть её неотемлимая часть, не более того. Она тоже интересна, но лишь на ней зацикливаться глупо.

----------


## Unity

Да, Народ, подготовка в величественной Экспедиции, Последнему своему Путешествию, Странствию в <реально-неизведанные> территории, что похлеще первозданных Америк, Северной и Южной, Арктики, Антарктики, Австралии и Океании Вместе Взятых!.. 
Смерть... это Нечто действительно Прекрасное, – Путешествие в Неизведанное в духе Жюля Верна, в духе Лема и Толкиена – нечто <Научно-фантастическое> среди всей печальной серой <прозы> наших дней... Смерть, – это таки действительно одна из самых Ценных и Прекрасных граней бытия...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Эндер

> Да, Народ, подготовка в величественной Экспедиции, Последнему своему Путешествию, Странствию в <реально-неизведанные> территории, что похлеще первозданных Америк, Северной и Южной, Арктики, Антарктики, Австралии и Океании Вместе Взятых!.. 
> Смерть... это Нечто действительно Прекрасное, – Путешествие в Неизведанное в духе Жюля Верна, в духе Лема и Толкиена – нечто <Научно-фантастическое> среди всей печальной серой <прозы> наших дней... Смерть, – это таки действительно одна из самых Ценных и Прекрасных граней бытия...


 Кроме народа тут был я и меня не заметили ) Неужели ты не считаешь что перед смертью стоило бы узнать Все, что может дать нам жизнь. Затем можно отправляться и к смерти. И кто знает, может она окажется еще интереснее.

----------


## Свобода 22

> Кроме народа тут был я и меня не заметили


 Да действительно,как же так,тебя не заметили,ай яй яй)))

----------


## Эндер

> Да действительно,как же так,тебя не заметили,ай яй яй)))


 Неужели и у этих слов ты не видишь смысла и причины их написания? Ник Свобода тебе совсем не подходит. К сожалению ты очень ограничен своими определенными взглядами. Если бы только ты от них избавился...

----------


## fuсka rolla

меня не покидает ощущение, что Юнити- генератор случайных синтаксических единиц. Рандомизатор. 
и не очень ясна цель идеализации и романтизации смерти. Это напоминает не последствия депрессивных состояний, а символичный жест. почему так?

----------


## Unity

> Кроме народа тут был я и меня не заметили ) Неужели ты не считаешь что перед смертью стоило бы узнать Все, что может дать нам жизнь. Затем можно отправляться и к смерти. И кто знает, может она окажется еще интереснее.


 Между тем, в жизни некоторых из нас порой наличествуют определённые обстоятельства, условия, факторы, делающие «…Стандартную миссию» человеческого существа «…Почерпнуть массу новых впечатлений и взять от жизни всё, что только может она дать» Невозможной, – более того, сознательно-нежелательной. Иными словами, когда человеку Больно, – меньше всего на свете ей хочется заниматься постижением всех тех красочных и многогранных аспектов бытия, естественно-привлекательных для миллиардов остальных людей. Хочется <просто унять боль>, – как можно скорей и любой ценой – вот и всё.



> меня не покидает ощущение, что Юнити- генератор случайных синтаксических единиц. Рандомизатор. 
> и не очень ясна цель идеализации и романтизации смерти. Это напоминает не последствия депрессивных состояний, а символичный жест. почему так?


 Встречный вопрос: почему мифический Люцифер бросил вызов Чудовищу, создавшего его?.. Может быть, он всего лишь искал острых ощущений, желал поразвлечься малость, устроить очередной спарринг с кем-то равным потехи ради?.. Или же в действительности причина была иной и залегала Глубже?..

----------


## Эндер

> Иными словами, когда человеку Больно, – меньше всего на свете ей хочется заниматься постижением всех тех красочных и многогранных аспектов бытия, естественно-привлекательных для миллиардов остальных людей. Хочется <просто унять боль>, – как можно скорей и любой ценой – вот и всё.


 И снова меня не слышат. А кто говорил о красочных и многогранных аспектах? Я как раз таки о боли и страдании. Это тоже аспекты жизни, и они не менее интересны, даже куда более.

----------


## Unity

> И снова меня не слышат. А кто говорил о красочных и многогранных аспектах? Я как раз таки о боли и страдании. Это тоже аспекты жизни, и они не менее интересны, даже куда более.


 Они  интересны, – они Патологичны. Болезнь  не интересна, – она всего лишь расстройство, поломка, сбой, дефект, погрешность... Иными словами, болью Сломанная машина, компьютер, к примеру,  не «…Интересен», – это всего лишь Металлолом...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Они  интересны, – они Патологичны. Болезнь  не интересна, – она всего лишь расстройство, поломка, сбой, дефект, погрешность... Иными словами, болью Сломанная машина, компьютер, к примеру,  не «…Интересен», – это всего лишь Металлолом...


 Кому как. 
Есть высказывание:"Никто не может понять чужую боль". 
Но может быть интересно испытать(и исследовать) ту же боль, так сказать, "на собственной шкуре".
Наверное, именно это и имел в виду Эндер.

----------


## Unity

> Кому как. 
> Есть высказывание:"Никто не может понять чужую боль". 
> Но может быть интересно испытать(и исследовать) ту же боль, так сказать, "на собственной шкуре".
> Наверное, именно это и имел в виду Эндер.


 Между тем, далеко не все из нас мазохисты, при всём уважении, сэр. На примере данной своей жизни, я сумела раз и навсегда понять: боль, – это всего лишь симптом болезни, поломки, расстройства, патологии – и всё. Ничего интересного в том, дабы болеть с целью «…Понять» чей-либо Недуг, я не вижу, – это всего лишь Безумие...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Между тем, далеко не все из нас мазохисты, при всём уважении, сэр. На примере данной своей жизни, я сумела раз и навсегда понять: боль, – это всего лишь симптом болезни, поломки, расстройства, патологии – и всё. Ничего интересного в том, дабы болеть с целью «…Понять» чей-либо Недуг, я не вижу, – это всего лишь Безумие...


 И все-таки на примере "данной своей жизни", то есть на собственном примере. 
Об этом я и толкую. 
Что выводы, сделанные на собственном примере, в целом более эффективные что-ли.
Как говорится: "За одного битого двух небитых дают".

Насчет боли, в целом согласен. Нет ничего глупее, чем боль, и анализировать саму боль невозможно.
Однако не испытав самому этой боли разве можно доверять своему суждению ? 
Или верить в сторонние суждения?
В общем,ИМХО, любую истину надо "выстрадать", только тогда она имеет ценность.
И бесполезно навязывать даже выстраданную тобой истину кому-нибудь другому, если он(другой) сам не "выстрадал" нечто подобное. То есть невозможно получить даже от "мудрейшего из мудрейших" истину в готовом виде "на блюдечке с голубой каемочкой". Как-то так.
При этом как-бы "вырисовывается" некий смысл бытия и "страданий". 
Типа обучение(познание) эмпирическое, методом "проб и ошибок".
Хотя есть мнение, что это эмпирическое познание случайно и не имеет ценности.
И опять-же, чтобы это утверждать с полным основанием надо иметь тот-же "жизненный опыт".

P.S.
Речь о "мазохизме"(то есть о получении удовольствия от боли и страданий) здесь не идет. Здесь рассматривается вопрос о возможной "полезности" боли и страданий с точки зрения познания бытия. "Мазохизм" с моей точки зрения(что уже было высказано в другом посте) - это "интерпретация" событий и своего "положения" в самом невыгодном для себя свете("залипание" в негативных эмоциях). Хотя и тут можно поспорить и сказать, что человек "залипает" в этом негативе не по своей воле. Однако, мы предполагаем, что у него достанет воли, чтобы выйти из этого состояния, если он пересмотрит свои взгляды на мир.

----------


## Unity

Подписываюсь буквально под каждым словом... ^_^ 
Познав, что есть боль, – я теперь не могу впредь продолжать свою жизнь, осознавая, что где-то ныне параллельно, on-line, страдает бесчисленное количество иных людей... В бедности, в голоде, в страданиях, боли, инициированной неизлечимыми недугами, – и, что самое страшное – В Неволе любого рода происхождения... Вот почему меня и «скосила» клиническая ангедония, – аз не верую, что все те страдания, царящие в мире, в действительности необходимы для «…Эволюции души»...

----------


## zanuda_ru

> Вот почему меня и «скосила» клиническая ангедония, – аз не верую, что все те страдания, царящие в мире, в действительности необходимы для «…Эволюции души»...


 Хм, прочитал про ангедонию, что-то типа "неспособность получать удовольствие от жизни". 
"Примерил" на себя - подходит.
Однако не могу сказать про себя, что такая-же "благородная" причина, как-то "сострадание" к "мученикам".
Как раз сострадания(сопереживания)-то и "не хватало"(окружающим) по жизни. 

P.S.
Однако замечу, что сострадание к абстрактному человечеству(в том числе и сентиментальность по отношению к вымышленным героям книг, фильмов и проч., а так же к катастрофам из СМИ) более доступно, чем сострадание к конкретным окружающим людям. И зачастую люди сентиментальные в этом смысле настоящие тираны(даже сами не замечая того) в своей реальной жизни. Таков еще один "парадокс" психики.

----------


## Игорёк

> Хм, прочитал про ангедонию, что-то типа "неспособность получать удовольствие от жизни". 
> "Примерил" на себя - подходит.


 У меня было также. Я думал что пропал. Но потом, в постели, понял что это не так. Я не имею ввиду чисто секс. А просто как-то лежал с ней в постели утром и понял что могу-таки испытывать радости. Просто я заболел, и нужна определенная терапия, чтобы это излечить. После этого мне стало намного легче. Помню что этот день прошел как-то легко. Я работал у себя, на работе, и все это так или иначе доставляло радость. Так вот мое счастье в том что я поимаю это, знаю что мне нужно, для того чтобы избавится от этого недуга. А многие просто неосознают того. Вроде как "да это мне не особо надо, вот это тоже не очень прикольно", но при определенном стечении этих обстоятельств понимаешь что все хорошо. Привел бы пример но писать некогда пока.

----------


## zanuda_ru

> У меня было также. Я думал что пропал. Но потом, в постели, понял что это не так. Я не имею ввиду чисто секс. А просто как-то лежал с ней в постели утром и понял что могу-таки испытывать радости. Просто я заболел, и нужна определенная терапия, чтобы это излечить. После этого мне стало намного легче. Помню что этот день прошел как-то легко. Я работал у себя, на работе, и все это так или иначе доставляло радость. Так вот мое счастье в том что я поимаю это, знаю что мне нужно, для того чтобы избавится от этого недуга. А многие просто неосознают того. Вроде как "да это мне не особо надо, вот это тоже не очень прикольно", но при определенном стечении этих обстоятельств понимаешь что все хорошо. Привел бы пример но писать некогда пока.


 Помнится, что тут, проводился опрос кому тяжелее, тем кто испытал "любовь"(эротическую) или тем, кто эту "любовь" никогда не испытывал. Мнения разделились, если уж начались разборки на тему "кому тяжелее", то, как обычно, почти каждый  был за то, что его проблемы "круче", чем у других. 
Так вот, у меня сейчас возник еще один аргумент за то, что тяжелее тем, у кого что-то "было". А именно, "ностальгия". Ты вот, к примеру, помнишь что было "хорошо" и хочешь еще раз это испытать. А как знать, возможно, это "хорошо" уже тебе и недоступно более. Эти воспоминания делают тебя еще более несчастным.

В общем криво выразился, но искусством слова не владею, к сожалению.
Хотя, помнится, кто-то высказался типа, если "было", то есть надежда, что еще "будет".
Не знаю, у меня наоборот, ощущение что то, что "было" уже никогда не будет. И надо к этой мысли привыкать, иначе утонешь в этой "ностальгии" по-прошлому, которое не вернуть. А это дополнительная проблема.Как-то так.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Подписываюсь буквально под каждым словом... ^_^ 
> Познав, что есть боль, – я теперь не могу впредь продолжать свою жизнь, осознавая, что где-то ныне параллельно, on-line, страдает бесчисленное количество иных людей... В бедности, в голоде, в страданиях, боли, инициированной неизлечимыми недугами, – и, что самое страшное – В Неволе любого рода происхождения... Вот почему меня и «скосила» клиническая ангедония, – аз не верую, что все те страдания, царящие в мире, в действительности необходимы для «…Эволюции души»...


 А может боль и страдание неотъемлемая часть жизни, происходящая из самого способа существования живой материи?

----------


## Unity

> Хм, прочитал про ангедонию, что-то типа "неспособность получать удовольствие от жизни". 
> "Примерил" на себя - подходит.
> Однако не могу сказать про себя, что такая-же "благородная" причина, как-то "сострадание" к "мученикам".
> Как раз сострадания(сопереживания)-то и "не хватало"(окружающим) по жизни. 
> 
> P.S.
> Однако замечу, что сострадание к абстрактному человечеству(в том числе и сентиментальность по отношению к вымышленным героям книг, фильмов и проч., а так же к катастрофам из СМИ) более доступно, чем сострадание к конкретным окружающим людям. И зачастую люди сентиментальные в этом смысле настоящие тираны(даже сами не замечая того) в своей реальной жизни. Таков еще один "парадокс" психики.


 Совершенно верно, мсье, – сопереживание иным душам, сущим в беспрестанном бедственном положении – это, похоже... всего лишь способ «переключиться» с ненависти к самой себе... «…Куда бы дать выход агрессии, во что бы конвертировать неизбежный суточный ресурс эмоциональной Энергии»... 
Почему только нет в современном мире иного Че, к революционному отряду коего можно было бы присоединиться и согнать ярость на неком энном «…Враге»... 
P.S. Аха... и аз, – сущая гарпия... ^_^ 
Вот почему и мечтаю освободить родных от своего присутствия... 



> А может боль и страдание неотъемлемая часть жизни, происходящая из самого способа существования живой материи?


 Ну... «Живой» материи как таковой, имхо, вообще в принципе не существует, – Всё вещество Мертво – однако из этих, иносказательно, безжизненных фрагментов материальной субстанции, словно бы из деталей, элементов игрушки-конструктора, кем-то (иль, скорее, Чем-то) созданы Машины, – системы управления коих (то, что мы почитаем «…Собой», «…Своим сознанием, своим естеством») в принципе способны испытывать обширный спектр потенциально-возможных состояний (грубо говоря, душа – словно бы коробка передач), – и страдание – всего лишь одно из них... Самое неоптимальное, контр-продуктивное, неконструктивное, напрасное, во всех смыслах и отношениях ужасное... 
Нам, теоретически, постижима механика данного явления, – тем не менее, аз не могу смириться с тем, что в жизнях людей присутствует Столько бессмысленных мучений... 
К примеру, некоторые из рождаются уродливыми... И зачем? Для чего? Почему?.. Всего лишь для того, дабы пожизненно страдать?.. А ведь так легко можно было бы всего этого кошмара Избежать, – посредством Негативной евгеники... Профилактика заболеваний ведь ни у кого не вызывает отрицания, – тогда почему же идеи очистить общество от неприглядных созданий сталкиваются со столь активным сопротивлением?.. Уродство, – это ведь не «…Особенность», присущая индивидууму – Это Болезнь, Недуг, своего рода инвалидность... Почему же тогда люди не поймут: евгеника, – та же Профилактика – не будет Болезни, Уродства, – не будет и Симптома, беспрестанных страданий и СУ...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Уродство, – это ведь не «…Особенность», присущая индивидууму – Это Болезнь, Недуг, своего рода инвалидность... Почему же тогда люди не поймут: евгеника, – та же Профилактика – не будет Болезни, Уродства, – не будет и Симптома, беспрестанных страданий и СУ...


 Уродство, - это как раз особенность присущая индивидууму, это мутация, в определенных случаях способствующая выживанию в изменившихся условиях среды...

Unity, долго сомневался создавать тему или нет но чтение твоих сообщений (ничего, что на ты?) вдохновило таки на ее создание.

Вот эта тема.

----------


## Unity

> Уродство, - это как раз особенность присущая индивидууму, это мутация, в определенных случаях способствующая выживанию в изменившихся условиях среды...
> 
> Unity, долго сомневался создавать тему или нет но чтение твоих сообщений (ничего, что на ты?) вдохновило таки на ее создание.
> 
> Вот эта тема.


  Иль, напротив, как раз и Не Способствующая, – если превращает индивидуума в Аномалию, Оборотня, Чудовище... ^_^ 
Нацуки, Римми-сан, Мудрая Ночь, Kali-Ma, Игорёк, – понимаете, Что Именно аз имею в виду?..

----------


## Римма

Unity, я понимаю, что тебе кажется сложным, почти невозможным жить с твоей особой ситуацией. Согласна, что в ней сложность выше, чем у "обычных" людей. Но опять же - люди даже с нестандартным мироощущением живут и бывают счастливы. Просто им для этого нужно больше усилий. Ты ставишь на себе крест по трем причинам, насколько я знаю: 1. уже упомянутая и основная; 2. какая-то болезнь, из-за которой ты думала делать операцию; 3. неважное материальное положение.

(Ну а вот например была бы у тебя куча денег - наверняка занялась бы чем-то, что бы тебе нравилось - сделала бы ту оранжерею, что хотела или еще что-нибудь - и на время отвлеклась от себя, либо плюс сделала бы операцию либо уехала бы путешествовать, как и собиралась... когда есть деньги, все как-то веселее. если ничто другое не радует. но это лирическое отступление).

Что касается той основной проблемы, из-за которой ты думаешь прятаться от людей всю жизнь - ты можешь рассказать о ней здесь,  тебе надают кучу разных советов, кто-то уверит, что это несмертельно, кто-то посочувствует (возможно, найдутся люди с такой же проблемой, которые точно так же молчат, не думала об этом?), кто-то заклеймит и покрутит пальцем у виска. Ты не одна такая. Есть еще такие люди, пусть даже не здесь, и некоторые из них могут быть счастливыми. За свое счастье иногда надо бороться. Впрочем, это лишь мое ИМХО.

Много я тут тебе написала... сумбурно и сбивчиво получилось. Я к тебе очень хорошо отношусь. Могла бы - многое для тебя бы сделала. Но я не могу. Ты не слушаешь меня. И других. Ты уже все решила. Собственно, чем я могу помочь в такой ситуации, когда человек в принципе уже закрыт от внешних доводов?

А рассказы твои мне нравятся. В них порой столько света. Жить хотя бы ради этого... было бы неплохо.

----------


## Unity

*Если бы только знала Ты, о, Римми-сан, сколько значат для меня Твои слова!.. ^_^* 
Но выпущенный с орудийного ствола снаряд уж не повернуть назад... Нет никакой надежды... Нет...

----------


## смерть

смерть единственный выход =)

----------


## Unity

> смерть единственный выход =)


 Воистину... «…Аминь»... ^_^

----------


## Римма

Не согласна я, 27я... ты же меня знаешь) я никогда не соглашусь с тем, что для тебя все потеряно. И ты красива душой - пусть боишься и отрицаешь, но все равно это так для меня. Зря ты примеряешь себя под "каноны общества", под правила, рамки и ограничения... никогда их не любила. И сейчас тоже живу за рамками общепринятой системы - не так, как ты, по другому поводу, но все же это тоже в каком-то смысле - "пойти против всех общепринятых устоев", против всех правил и заблуждений.

Мы много разговаривали с тобой когда-то - с тобой и Хранителем, обсудили наверное все, что только можно было, да? И каждый остался при своем. Я знаю, что ты скорее всего никого не станешь слушать и сделаешь по-своему... Но я все равно верю в тебя. Так или иначе. Если это что-то значит для тебя. И люблю тебя по-своему - как человека, как голос за кадром, как существо, потерявшее надежду, но не потерявшее внутреннюю красоту. Такие дела, 27я...

----------


## Игорёк

Вот это как раз то что я называю мазохизмом. 
Римма, мне тысячу раз говорили что любят и уважают меня, но! как человека! Меня уже тошнит от этого уважения и любви. На кой мне они нужны ?! Такие слова в глубине души разрожают. Я хочу чтобы меня любили как мужика. А унити хочет чтоб ее любили как женщину. Но! по определенным причинам это невозможно. И вся ваша любовь и светлось души не имеют при этом никакого смысла, а в какой-то ситуации и обратный эффект. 
Но ты этого не поймешь, и слава богу..

 Как решить проблему я не знаю. Человек сам не хочет ее называть. И видимо решать. Если бы не расстояние и большая сплоченность, цель. От себя я бы мог выделить из своего скромного бюджета несколько тысяч. Но при условии что я был бы не один, и не 2, и что эти деньги пошли бы на дело. Нет сплоченности, нет реального общения, огромные расстояния и нет желания решить проблему, есть один мазохизм. Тут нечего сказать.
 На месте Унити, я бы создал темку, где рассказал бы, а может и показал бы наконец себя. Всеравно терять уже нечего, с ее слов...

----------


## Игорёк

готово. вот еще один минут обновления - неудобно смотреть ящик.

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Иль, напротив, как раз и Не Способствующая, – если превращает индивидуума в Аномалию, Оборотня, Чудовище... ^_^ 
> Нацуки, Римми-сан, Мудрая Ночь, Kali-Ma, Игорёк, – понимаете, Что Именно аз имею в виду?..


 С точки зрения природы: Аномалий, Оборотней, Чудовищ... НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Все, чему природа позволила быть имеет свой смысл и значение. Аномалии и чудовища бывают только в рамках некоей ограниченной системы понятий.

Unity, имхо, мы с тобой во многом очень похожи...

----------


## Unity

> Мы много разговаривали с тобой когда-то - с тобой и Хранителем, обсудили наверное все, что только можно было, да? И каждый остался при своем. Я знаю, что ты скорее всего никого не станешь слушать и сделаешь по-своему... Но я все равно верю в тебя. Так или иначе. Если это что-то значит для тебя. И люблю тебя по-своему - как человека, как голос за кадром, как существо, потерявшее надежду, но не потерявшее внутреннюю красоту. Такие дела, 27я...


 Это бесконечно-важно для меня, Римми-сан, – хотя, Ты же знаешь мя – и аз в принципе Не Согласна с многим из речей Твоих... 
Мутанты, Аномалии, – лишние в этом мире... Здесь даже Прекрасным людям живётся сложно, – так зачем же, право, отнимать у Них жизненное пространство и ресурсы, возможности?.. Земля и так Перенаселена, – так пускай же живут те, что во всех отношениях высшее и лучше нас... 



> Вот это как раз то что я называю мазохизмом. 
> Римма, мне тысячу раз говорили что любят и уважают меня, но! как человека! Меня уже тошнит от этого уважения и любви. На кой мне они нужны ?! Такие слова в глубине души разрожают. Я хочу чтобы меня любили как мужика. А унити хочет чтоб ее любили как женщину. Но! по определенным причинам это невозможно. И вся ваша любовь и светлось души не имеют при этом никакого смысла, а в какой-то ситуации и обратный эффект. 
> Но ты этого не поймешь, и слава богу..
> 
> Как решить проблему я не знаю. Человек сам не хочет ее называть. И видимо решать. Если бы не расстояние и большая сплоченность, цель. От себя я бы мог выделить из своего скромного бюджета несколько тысяч. Но при условии что я был бы не один, и не 2, и что эти деньги пошли бы на дело. Нет сплоченности, нет реального общения, огромные расстояния и нет желания решить проблему, есть один мазохизм. Тут нечего сказать.
> На месте Унити, я бы создал темку, где рассказал бы, а может и показал бы наконец себя. Всеравно терять уже нечего, с ее слов...


 В той своей теме аз и так уже «…Засветила» себя позавчера... И что?.. В конце концов, все те, кто знал меня, – воспринимали меня всего лишь как Душу, Разум, иль, если угодно, Голос – что и было важно для меня. 
N.B. Благодарю за... благорасположенность... Но ведь жизни достойны лишь Здравые Люди, – а не всяческие Патологии, ошибки Природы... 



> С точки зрения природы: Аномалий, Оборотней, Чудовищ... НЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ. Все, чему природа позволила быть имеет свой смысл и значение. Аномалии и чудовища бывают только в рамках некоей ограниченной системы понятий.
> 
> Unity, имхо, мы с тобой во многом очень похожи...


 Также ищешь больших Познаний, желая постичь себя и смысл создания, функционирование окружающих нас Систем?.. ^_^ Также ищешь Справедливости и Ответов на затаённые в глубине своей души Вопросы?.. Также мечтаешь начать свою жизнь «…С нуля», – либо угробить её совершенно, безвозвратно?..

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Также ищешь больших Познаний, желая постичь себя и смысл создания, функционирование окружающих нас Систем?.. ^_^ Также ищешь Справедливости и Ответов на затаённые в глубине своей души Вопросы?.. Также мечтаешь начать свою жизнь «…С нуля», – либо угробить её совершенно, безвозвратно?..


 Все верно. Я не могу смирится с ограниченностью, конечностью и бессмысленностью своего существования в данном месте и времени, в рамках несовершенного, подверженного болезням и старению тела. Пытаясь хотя-бы издали приблизится к Познанию и Пониманию, я абстрагируюсь, отделяюсь от себя - ограниченного существованием в виде живой, человеческой единицы.

----------


## Unity

> Все верно. Я не могу смирится с ограниченностью, конечностью и бессмысленностью своего существования в данном месте и времени, в рамках несовершенного, подверженного болезням и старению тела. Пытаясь хотя-бы издали приблизится к Познанию и Пониманию, я абстрагируюсь, отделяюсь от себя - ограниченного существованием в виде живой, человеческой единицы.


 Поговаривают, души СУ стают призраками... Всё же лучше, нежели и впредь быть заживо погребённой в 4-х стенах...

----------


## Einsamewolf

> Поговаривают, души СУ стают призраками... Всё же лучше, нежели и впредь быть заживо погребённой в 4-х стенах...


 Я сам прожил в 4-х стенах большую часть своей жизни и отчасти продолжаю так жить до сих пор. Мне хорошо знакомо то, что коротко называется "социофобия", знакома раздавливающая душу, ломающая сознание тоска, физически ощущаемая во всем теле, вызывающая чувство полной безнадежности и желание биться головой об стену. Не совершил СУ только потому, что не хватает решительности и уверенности в том, что смогу довести дело до конца. И все таки... Мертвыми, призраками, бесплотными душами или вообще ничем мы все станем гарантированно, а вот еще раз живыми... Кто знает.

----------


## Unity

> Я сам прожил в 4-х стенах большую часть своей жизни и отчасти продолжаю так жить до сих пор. Мне хорошо знакомо то, что коротко называется "социофобия", знакома раздавливающая душу, ломающая сознание тоска, физически ощущаемая во всем теле, вызывающая чувство полной безнадежности и желание биться головой об стену. Не совершил СУ только потому, что не хватает решительности и уверенности в том, что смогу довести дело до конца. И все таки... Мертвыми, призраками, бесплотными душами или вообще ничем мы все станем гарантированно, а вот еще раз живыми... Кто знает.


 И Тебе хочется всё это продолжать?.. Ты видишь в этом смысл?..  

Sorry, что не отвечаю и, скорее всего, уже никому не отвечу «…Общения ради»... Счёт идёт на часы, – нервы и без того на взводе...

----------


## Selbstmord

> И Тебе хочется всё это продолжать?.. Ты видишь в этом смысл?..


 Я в этом смысла не вижу, но мне нравится так жить. В четырех стенах. Если бы не музыка, может меня бы здесь уже и не было. Хотя кого я обманываю, я боюсь суицида, потому что это очень больно. Поэтому сижу в четырех стенах и слушаю музыку постоянно. А иногда и пишу ее. Смысл в музыке. А четыре стены нужны, чтобы никто мне не мешал ее слушать/записывать. Так-то.

----------

